# Hello everybody !!



## Harley Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

Just to introduce myself.

I'm Dave Walker and I am not yet a MH owner. (Sounds a bit like AA - I should imagine  )

I like to do my research before making a commitment so Denise (wife of 33 yrs) and I - plan to hire a van this Sept to take a trial tour around (UK only) and see if it suits us. 

We will probably head "Oop North" since I am an Aberdonian by birth but now live in Hampshire.

We have done tents (ridge and frame) Caravan (old brit with sloping roof - globetrotter?) Trailer Tent (Dandy 6 berth) and now back to a small tent on the back of the bike, but I fancy the comfort of sleeping off the ground again and having an inside loo (old age gets to us all !!)

Anyway - "enough already!!" I hear you call.

I will probably just lurk for a while and soak up all the good info on this site

Cheers

Dave


----------



## autosleeper (Jul 24, 2007)

Harley Dave said:
			
		

> Just to introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Dave Walker and I am not yet a MH owner. (Sounds a bit like AA - I should imagine  )
> 
> ...


Welcome Dave.  We have had motor homes mostly all our lives,  some home builds but now have a "professional" one.  We were without for a few years, but could not keep away from them.  They are the tops.  You are on holiday from the moment you leave your house. & take your house on your back if you know what I mean.   Happy motor homing!  Judi.


----------



## guest (Jul 24, 2007)

welcome to wildcamping...we have had our 1st motorhome since sept 2006 and i can never imagine being without one...im 100% positive that if you love the outdoors you will love a motorhome...samm


----------



## walkers (Jul 24, 2007)

Harley Dave said:
			
		

> Just to introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Dave Walker and I am not yet a MH owner. (Sounds a bit like AA - I should imagine  )
> 
> ...


welcome once you've tried a motorhome you should be hooked


----------



## Carron (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Dave - Welcome.
A bit like you we have gone through the camping/trailer tent/caravan stages and briefly had an old converted VW camper 20 years or so ago. Now we have a professionally converted camper with hitherto undreamed of luxuries (hot water, shower, toilet etc!).
I'm sure you will find the site as useful as I have - especially if you are exploring the north of Scotland.


----------



## Telstar (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi

I think that you will find the site very useful, I have.  Can I deduce from your profile name that you are a fellow Harley owner.  I have a 07 Sportster custom.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Dave
Welcome from a fellow cruiser rider. Dont have a Harley as my preferred flavour of cruiser is a rice burner.
You'll find getting a motorhome sits very well with being a biker, especially when the rain is stair rods at a bike rally.
BTW.... I shall be at the Southwest HOG rally at Minehead this w/e.


----------

